# My Dress! [Pics]



## BleedingBlack

My wedding dress! Thought I'd share! 

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/CaydisMom/IMAG1327.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/CaydisMom/IMAG1319.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/CaydisMom/IMAG1345.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/CaydisMom/IMAG1346.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/CaydisMom/IMAG1348.jpg


----------



## Darlin65

Lovely :)


----------



## leash27

Its stunning!!!

Who is it by?

X


----------



## BleedingBlack

It's a Maggie Sottero :)


----------



## Darlin65

I thought so, that is my fav designer :happydance: You are making me excited, I find out in the next week or so if we are going to be able to do our wedding in Feb/March :haha: You are going to look Gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

You look FAB! Just noticed you are 18 weeks :shock: I couldn't even tell lol


----------



## cupcakekate

stunning!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Darlin65 said:


> You look FAB! Just noticed you are 18 weeks :shock: I couldn't even tell lol

Oh this is when I was around 3 weeks hehe. I have a big ol' belly now!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Darlin65 said:


> I thought so, that is my fav designer :happydance: You are making me excited, I find out in the next week or so if we are going to be able to do our wedding in Feb/March :haha: You are going to look Gorgeous! :hugs:

Thank you!! :) 
Mine too! I looooove all her dresses! This one had just came to the bridal store the day I went in so I was the first bride at that store to try it on. After over 15 dresses, this one took all of them by storm! 

Are you going with a Maggie dress also?


----------



## 08marchbean

wow, its amazing, i love it! and you look stunning in it too !


----------



## Feltzy

I love it, gorgeous!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

.. sorry jumping in (non bride lol) but i can appreciate a bit of maggie! yummy dress ! x


----------



## beccad

I've never seen anyone look bad in a Maggie S dress. Beautiful!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow so pretty!


----------



## Darlin65

BleedingBlack said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> I thought so, that is my fav designer :happydance: You are making me excited, I find out in the next week or so if we are going to be able to do our wedding in Feb/March :haha: You are going to look Gorgeous! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you!! :)
> Mine too! I looooove all her dresses! This one had just came to the bridal store the day I went in so I was the first bride at that store to try it on. After over 15 dresses, this one took all of them by storm!
> 
> Are you going with a Maggie dress also?Click to expand...

I'd like to but prob not because they're a little pricey


----------



## apaton

Love it !! x


----------



## BleedingBlack

Thank you!!


----------



## Jenba

Gorgeous :D


----------



## MrsVenn

That's really beautiful!


----------



## Tiff

It looks so similar to my dress! Does it have a bubble hem? I love it!


----------



## jms895

Gorgeous! :)


----------



## jensonsmummy

This was mine, 3 years ago already, i still love it though it doesnt fit anymore :(
 



Attached Files:







8313LB.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jensonsmummy

sorry posted that in the wrong thread :blush:


----------

